# Rednose/bluenose X(Jeep etc.../RE,Gotti.....)



## trueazure (Apr 6, 2008)

Anybody ever see a dog with both of these bloodlines.Any pictures.I use rednose/bluenose just to keep it simple.


----------



## trueazure (Apr 6, 2008)

Maybe I should have said Oldschool Game/Newschool Show


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah one of my friend's his cousin has a male jeep/camelot dog. he owns the parents of the pup also. He looks real good! He said the reason on doing it was because a lot of the camelot dogs are over done sometimes and he wanted to bring correction back to them because his camelot dog is nice but he is WAY to wide for me...


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

oh yea the red/blue it will mostly make blacks reds or fawns the only way they will throw blues is if both dogs carry the pigment that carries the blue genius if the red doesn't have that pigment then you won't get any blues. my uncle did this before and got blacks fawns and champagnes...


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

*I see it all the time in ad's on the internet its retarded. Just like i see ads for blue chinaman dogs. I understand why some people would do it but if there trying to bring correction back to the dogs i would just go to the source of a already corrected pit bull not breeding shit to good. why not great to great already. *


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Just wanted to add because I'm not sure if you are aware, but blue nose and red nose are not bloodlines they are colors. BYBs say things like Blue nose and Red nose lines as selling points trying to make their dogs sound Rare and more special.

Old Family Red Nose however is a Bloodline, but not every dog with a red nose is old family red nose nor does every dog with Old Family Red Nose Carry a red nose depending on what other lines were bred into it..

As others have said, there are many who breed all different types of lines together without rhyme or reason besides to pump out pups and try and make $$$$:hammer:


----------



## trueazure (Apr 6, 2008)

My concern is not the color of the dog...my pups can come out hot pink,but as long as they are worthy enough to breed is what i am concerned about.i live in Baltimore and i see alot of bullsh?t dogs ,people have the wrong idea about what a pit bull is ...i just what to have and breed great dogs...all help is welcome... My 16 month old RE girl has more of a staff look than a AmBully look.she has alot of drive and and a great temperment. she is 63 lbs solid muscle. i would like to start my kennel with pups from her and raise them in the show.I dont want sloppy dogs and I would like to see the APBT get the respect they deserve.No one in my immediate family has liked "pit bulls" until they met Azure.I will post pics soon but until then you can check her out at www.myspace.com/civilianlifekennels

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## trueazure (Apr 6, 2008)

I stated in my own reply that i was sayin rednose/bluenose to keep it simple...i also said game/big show if misunderstood...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

anyone breeding real apbt blood into bully crosses is a destroyer and a negativity spreader in my opinion,what a waste of a good dog:snap: ..
Its just a bad/irresponsable idea plain and simple,and it happens !!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

cane76 said:


> anyone breeding real apbt blood into bully crosses is a destroyer and a negativity spreader in my opinion,what a waste of a good dog:snap: ..
> Its just a bad/irresponsable idea plain and simple,and it happens !!


alot of people say the same thing about a bandog program, i disagree when it is done for working purposes.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

cane76 said:


> anyone breeding real apbt blood into bully crosses is a destroyer and a negativity spreader in my opinion,what a waste of a good dog:snap: ..
> Its just a bad/irresponsable idea plain and simple,and it happens !!


*I remember you back when i first joined red alot of your post somebody else that knows about game dogs.*
:goodpost:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

trueazure said:


> I stated in my own reply that i was sayin rednose/bluenose to keep it simple...i also said game/big show if misunderstood...


 Oh OK then I misunderstood. You'd be surprised how many think blue and red nose are lines


> My concern is not the color of the dog...my pups can come out hot pink,but as long as they are worthy enough to breed is what i am concerned about.i live in Baltimore and i see alot of bullsh?t dogs ,people have the wrong idea about what a pit bull is ...i just what to have and breed great dogs...all help is welcome... My 16 month old RE girl has more of a staff look than a AmBully look.she has alot of drive and and a great temperment. she is 63 lbs solid muscle. i would like to start my kennel with pups from her and raise them in the show.I dont want sloppy dogs and I would like to see the APBT get the respect they deserve.No one in my immediate family has liked "pit bulls" until they met Azure.I will post pics soon but until then you can check her out at www.myspace.com/civilianlifekennels
> 
> Thanks for all the input.


She is a cutie but I can't tell anything about her structure from that one pict and I don't have a myspace account to see more. Post some picts


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

wheezie said:


> alot of people say the same thing about a bandog program, i disagree when it is done for working purposes.


when is it done for working purposes?
what possably could a bully add to a game dog besides the traits of a cur?
a game dog is still a very rare breed to me,in my opinion.
and crossing it to a blue dog is kinda a abomination again,just my thoughts..
As for people saying the same about a bandogge program,those are just folks who have no ability to grasp the concept of pure bred dog,and how pure bred"working"types were created,usually the sentiment of the show crowd...
a ignorant and elitist "my dogs better than yours" type of thought commonly echoed on apbt forums....


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

cane76 said:


> when is it done for working purposes?
> what possably could a bully add to a game dog besides the traits of a cur?
> a game dog is still a very rare breed to me,in my opinion.
> and crossing it to a blue dog is kinda a abomination again,just my thoughts..
> ...


i was talking about bandogs not bullys... come on now dude do you really think i would justifyh watering down any good working blood lol


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

CaSk said:


> *I see it all the time in ad's on the internet its retarded. Just like i see ads for blue chinaman dogs. I understand why some people would do it but if there trying to bring correction back to the dogs i would just go to the source of a already corrected pit bull not breeding shit to good. why not great to great already. *


Thats what I also think. I don't understand breeding a Gotti dog to a Chinaman dog. I mean if you want a correct, athletic dog just use the dog that is correct rather then crossing and making an inferior dog.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

wheezie said:


> i was talking about bandogs not bullys... come on now dude do you really think i would justifyh watering down any good working blood lol


Oh,i misunderstood,sorry,lol.....


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

trueazure said:


> Anybody ever see a dog with both of these bloodlines.Any pictures.I use rednose/bluenose just to keep it simple.


My girl Rain is Razorsedge and Gotti bloodlines. She is white with blue speckles. When you wet her she has a moo moo pattern because of the blue pigmentation on her skin.



























Sorry, got pic happy!!


----------

